# ATI tool crashed pc?



## lesstjake182 (Nov 15, 2004)

I was using the Find Max Core option on this ATI tool (23 b9). I have an x300 SE factory clocked at 324/195. The overclocking seemed to be going well althought it did seem a little high. It reached 474 with no artifacts but then the screen spazzed out and shut off so I assumed I OC'ed too much. Now i'm afraid to use this again because i didn't get any warning that that would happen.  Is there a better way to OC manually?  Like wut kinda increments should i increase memory and core by and then wuts the best way to test for stabliity/monitor temps


----------



## Fistandantilis (Nov 15, 2004)

back in the day before i knew about ATI tool and other overclockers, i would go with clocking the core first in increments of 5 and test when i noticed artifacts i would back off 3-5 and test some more. try the same for the ram portion. thru my own trials and tribulations of overclocking ive found that the only bad thing about over over clocking is if the screen freezes, that creates alot of heat and it does it fast so if you are clocking and the screen freezes push the reset button on your machine and back the increments off a bit.
another thing that you might try is go back to ati tool and try the find max core or ram and only run it for about 5 min. that is how i do it and never once have i had a problem.
Good Luck


----------



## Fistandantilis (Nov 15, 2004)

to monitor temps, if you are curious quickly turn off your machine and reach in and touch the card, if you cant hold your finger on the sink or backside then it is prolly too hot. i think thast the vpu will kick in if the card starts to overheat, but i am not sure
again Good Luck


----------



## Head (Nov 15, 2004)

I touch the card during the test  ... When my x800se crashed she was boiling... Next time i will try to make a toast!


----------



## lesstjake182 (Nov 15, 2004)

um wut did u use to test for artifacts?  i remembered gettin artifacts on my laptop when playin BF1942 after installin some omega drivers so maybe that'd be a practical application for testing?  when incrementing core/memory if u do both by 5mhz at a time and test and then eventually u get artifacts how do u tell if its because of the core or the memory?  also for monitorin temps i ment like with numbers lol, i kno that with my dell laptop it'll tell me the temperature reading (i downloaded a program for my laptop) so shudn't there be a way to monitor the temp of the GPU like that also?


----------

